# АУКЦИОН TwitchPoints/DonationAlerts [Deleted]



## declider (Dec 7, 2020)

declider submitted a new resource:

Аукционы с Twitch поинтами. - Проводите аукционы с использованием Twitch поинтов автоматическим управлением наградами!



> Russian language only, but it works in english too.
> 
> View attachment 64109
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## declider (Mar 5, 2021)

declider updated Twitch аукцион (с использованием Twitch поинтов) with a new update entry:

ВЕРСИЯ 4: DonationAlerts, Рулетка



> *Поддержка DonationAlerts* - при подключении донаты автоматически идут в очередь заказов.
> *Рулетка* - аналог колеса с более честным и наглядным рандомом. Две темы: темная в стиле всей программы или случайная цветная.
> *Курс рубля к поинтам* - возможность автоматического перевода рублей в поинты по заданному пользователем курсу.
> *Выкуп* - возможность выкупить товар за установленное количество поинтов.
> *Песчинки* - автодобавление указанного...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## declider (Mar 17, 2021)

declider updated АУКЦИОН TwitchPoints/DonationAlerts with a new update entry:

Микрообновление 4.1



> Поиск: теперь можно отображать и скрывать строку поиска привычной комбинацией клавиш Ctrl + F
> Смена фона: отдельная кнопка для фона
> Фикс цветной рулетки: алгоритм не позволяющий ставить слишком яркие, вырвиглазные цвета + защита от повтора цветов
> 
> Обновление с версии 4.01 до версии 4.1: просто замените саму программу аукциона StreamAUCv4.exe, заново проходить авторизацию в конфигураторе или копировать другие файлы с заменой не нужно.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## declider (Mar 22, 2021)

declider updated АУКЦИОН TwitchPoints/DonationAlerts with a new update entry:

Фикс



> Фикс неработающей кнопки "Добавить в новый ряд" при включенном пункте "Автоматически добавлять время в таймер со сменой лидера" и отсутствием товаров в таблице.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## declider (Sunday at 5:29 PM)

declider updated АУКЦИОН TwitchPoints/DonationAlerts with a new update entry:

Заброшено



> Программа давно неактуальна, код утерян, заниматься ауками лень.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## declider (Sunday at 5:30 PM)

This resource has been removed and is no longer available.


----------

